#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Travelling to Cambodia, maybe Vietnam.

## ItsRobsLife

I'm going to set off for Cambodia in a few days. 
I'm in Pattaya now, can I get the bus to Trat from the North Pattaya terminal?
I'm sure there is a bus from Bangkok to Trat and guess it would stop here.

As Cambodia is a malarial zone, would it be useful to start a course of anti malarial tablets before I set off?

I might cross into Vietnam in the Delta area, which I would think is also a high malarial area. 

Is it possible to get a visa on arival when crossing the border to Vietnam or should I arrange that here in Bangkok?

Thanks.

----------


## melvbot

Ive never taken anti malarial drugs wherever Ive been, I dont even know anyone who has.

----------


## jandajoy

agreed. Never taken 'em yet. I have got Malaria though. 


From my hospital bed.


 :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

Get bus to Hat Lek and cross to Koh Kong onto Sihanookville (Vietnamese visas are available here in less than 3 days) then to Kampot and cross the border at Vien Tien then 3 hours to Saigon. Thats if your not bothered about Pnhom Pehn and already seen the temples.

Don't worry about malaria just DEET up if your worried. Your more likely to die in a road accident than catch that.

If you want to see Angkor then it's a bus to Aryna Prathet - Poipet - Siem Reap - Battambang (Vietnam visas in a hour there) - Phom Pehn then either Snooky or Kampot to the east to cross over to Nam

Remember your Viet visa begins on the date you state for entry into Vietnam not when you fill in the application for it and yes you cannot get one on arrival

----------


## dirtydog

You may have to get a bus to Rayong and then carry on from there, or maybe Chanthaburi and then the sawngthaew or minibus down to Trat, they are probably every half hour during the daytime from North Pattaya bus terminal.
As for malaria, just don't get bitten  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> and yes you cannot get one on arrival


 :Smile: ..........




> should I arrange that here in Bangkok?


Get it in Bangkok.

----------


## dirtydog

*              Pattaya - Bangkok
   Roong Reung Coach Moo  5, North Pattaya Nua Road Tel.: 038.429.877

         Rayong Bus Terminal Tel.:  038.611.379*
                               Trat Bus Terminal Tel.:  039.511.986


              Trat Bus Terminal Tel.:  039.511.986

----------


## Mr Pot

> Delta area, which I would think is also a high malarial area.


Actually I'm wrong - It's 6 hours to Saigon from the Cambodian border, if you want to go to the Delta then the main hub is Can Tho city, where I used as my base for the delta exploring - it's three hours from there to Saigon.

Again I took no malaria tabs there either without a hitch;';'hitch&%$hit...hitch

----------


## Mr Pot

> Originally Posted by Mr Pot
> 
> and yes you cannot get one on arrival
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree, get in Sihanoukville, nice place to chill out for a bit unlike bangers, less hassle and less time too

----------


## Norton

> I disagree, get in Sihanoukville, nice place to chill out for a bit unlike bangers, less hassle and less time too


If he is going to be in Sihanoukville, you bet should get it there.  Think he's in bangers so should be convenient to get it there as well.  I've never had any hassles getting one in BKK.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Great advice cheers fellas, I'll make my way down to Rayong and on to Trat, get my visa in Snooky if I feel like going to 'Nam and make sure I've got my deet... Spot on.  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

Just to confirm from the Kampot/Vien Long border to Can tho the gateway for the delta it is a 3 hour minibus - should you wish to do that

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> As Cambodia is a malarial zone, would it be useful to start a course of anti malarial tablets before I set off?


Don't bother with them as you can still get malaria, but the tablets make it harder to treat apparently.

----------


## Norton

> Don't bother with them as you can still get malaria, but the tablets make it harder to treat apparently.


Traditional medication much better.  Stick with Gin Tonic. :Wink:

----------


## Mr Pot

> Stick with Gin Tonic.


Second that!  :beer:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Cracking idea.. Vodka and tonic for me. 
Got to be Schweppes Indian tonic water though, right?

Anyway I'm going to head up to Bangkok on Sunday and go off to Cambodia from there, I guess the bus to Trat goes out of Ekkami station?

----------


## Mr Pot

^ Correct, are you crossing at Hat Lek - Koh Kong?

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Yes, I'm going to cross to Koh Kong, will spend the night in Trat and then another in Koh Kong to see if the beaches are any good around there. 

I'm interested to get a look at Trat, I've heard there's not much going on, but I've been down to Koh Chang a few times and never got over to Trat for a look.

----------


## Mr Pot

When you get to Koh Kong it's share taxi only to the pier to Sihanookville at 25 USD at most.

When I took a share taxi he drove me to a private money changer - I didn't get ripped off though.  Remember it is 4000 reil to the dollar and there is no harm in changing 10 USD for beers on the boat.

When you get to snooky you'll need to get a tuk tuk to town and plan where your staying as they will ask you to stay somewhere where they'll get commision.

There are a couple of ATMs now in Snooky and I found hiring a bike not dangerous there to get around.  Though I did get stopped by the coppers near the port and had to pay a 2 dollar bribe.

If you do get stopped by the police pay the bribe and go because if they take the bike you'll find it hard to get your passport back in which you traded for the bike rental

Enjoy Snooky

----------


## klongmaster

> will spend the night in Trat and then another in Koh Kong to see if the beaches are any good around there.


The best nudist beaches in Koh Kong are in the area known as the chicken farm...

----------


## klongmaster

> If you do get stopped by the police pay the bribe and go because if they take the bike you'll find it hard to get your passport back in which you traded for the bike rental


Didn't realise CMN had relocated...

----------

